# not to happy this afternoon



## wynedot55 (Jun 25, 2009)

went out an tended to the hens.an found a dead hen after i fed an watered them.i have no idea what caused her to die.just seems im having rough luck with these hens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)

I lost a chick a couple days ago. I think it was the heat although I had taken measures to help them get through it so, I know how it feels.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks it could be the heat.altho ive never lost a hen to the heat.she was fine yesterday or seemed fine.she was dust bathing.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry to hear - we've had two (a year apart) who just randomly fell over dead. but i'm suspecting with your heat that may have been the culprit. 

we just got back in from spraying the grass in the hen and duck yards with water. they love it. tomorrow if we dont get rain i'll set up a sprinkler for the ducks. might give it a try to cool your ladies down - we also have fans set up.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the ideas.i dont know if its the heat or not.but it could be as ive never had trouble with the heat bothering them.


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, this post is a month old, but I just wanted to say that right toward the end of June we also had a hen just fall over dead.  Bout the same time you posted this.  She didn't show any signs of illness prior, so we suspected the heat.  We thought maybe that she had something else wrong and the heat just aggravated the condition.......

Kim


----------



## TxMom (Jul 24, 2009)

Same thing happened to me on July 1.  I went outside to spray down the coop and run to cool things off...then about an hour later I went outside again and Rebecca was dead on the coop floor.  I was shocked, especially since she seemed fine an hour before!  She was a Rhode Island Red, and I don't think they like the heat much, being from the north...  Another chicken-keeper near here lost a Rhode Island Red also.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2009)

thats strange that we all lost hens about the sametime.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

we didnt lose hens but we just lost 25 roos, (the deep freezer got em)(got to watch those deep freezers those rascals get everything cows ,deers, chickens, fish,turkey, squarel, rabbit etc..

as far a layin chickens i hear ya i hate when they go


----------



## TxMom (Jul 24, 2009)

My freezer has threatened my RIR rooster several times...so far the roo is OK, but I'm not sure how much longer I can protect him...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

TxMom said:
			
		

> My freezer has threatened my RIR rooster several times...so far the roo is OK, but I'm not sure how much longer I can protect him...


It's the canner that's going to get my Black roo, via the route of the slow cooker. I'm not even going to protect him anymore. His replacement is growing nicely and isn't mean.


----------



## MReit (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, wasn't full moon or anything was it?  Fox got all my cochin bantams but 1 red roo....I'm distraught...Dang thing got em in the middle of the day too! I'm building a new fortress soon....blasted fox....grrrrrr


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

when we first got chickens this guy hear would gobble them up like we do m@m S


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL We sold and moved away from our RIR rooster... the new owners were delighted to have him...go figure.  I get a Christmas card every year from them telling me how they love the house and the dang rooster lol lol lol

I had two suddenly die on me in April - May.  The first was a RIR and my favorite. She was always so chatty with me.  She didn't look or act sick, was just as gun-ho over the afternoon treat...next morning dead! About a month later another healthy acting hen - this time one of my Buffs.  

Harder to lose them when you don't have a reason I think.  Mine happened before the heat... we've been hot hot hot here and so far [knocking on wood] all the girls appear to be fine.


----------



## nightshade (Jul 25, 2009)

yea it is amazing how they can just swallow whole deer or the annoying little rooster that is just getting out of hand.


----------

